
North Carolina citizenry defeat pernicious Big Solar plan to suck up the Sun - joosters
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/north-carolina-citizenry-defeat-pernicious-big-solar-plan-to-suck-up-the-sun/
======
DrScump
Oh, brother. UK's _Independent_ had a similar spin.

What neither article mentioned, which is _right in the quoted source articles_
, is that " _Three_ other solar farms had previously been accepted by the town
council, with one of the now putting solar panels up."

The solar company wanted _additional_ parcels _rezoned_ to allow their
expansion into a residential area; _that_ is what was opposed at this meeting.

Both articles took objections stated by a grand total of _one couple_ and
generalized them into a farce that depicted a town full of Luddites...

... a town that has already approved _three_ solar farms for this company
alone.

Now, I gotta wonder what else on Ars Technica is bogus.

~~~
kup0
Hrm, I am guilty of not following through to the source articles, probably
because Ars is usually a source I trust.

The articles I have read about this situation up to now have been so far from
the actual truth of the situation. I did not know about the other solar farms
that were approved. It's pretty much true at this point that you have to
question nearly every piece of journalism you read anymore.

Taking a cross section of multiple sources (and or going to the source
articles) is about the only way to arrive at something even approaching truth.

------
DrScump
Vox has an excellent, balanced followup here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759157)

